# Willkommen bei Dynomix [Horde - Eredar]



## Elreey (27. Januar 2016)

Willkommen auf der Gildenseite der *World of Warcraft* Gilde *Dyromix* vom EU Server Eredar. Hier findest du alle Informationen über unsere Gilde. Viel Spaß beim Umsehen.
 
Wir suchen dringendst Verstärkung im Management Bereich
 
- Raidleiter
- erfahrene Spieler die im Radaufbau helfen können
 
*Über uns:*
 
Die Gilde Dyromix ist am 26.01.2016 gegründet worden und aktuell suchen wir noch aktive Leute für unsern Kader.
 
*Unsere Ziele:*
 
Ist in Zukunft die Vorbereitung auf Legion natürlich wollen wir auch in WoD noch soviel wie möglich erreichen.
Zurzeit sind unsere Ziele das gemeinsame Spielen d.h. gemeinsam *farmen*, *leveln*, *raiden* und vieles mehr. 
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass wir eine Massengilde sind
 
*Was bieten wir:*
 
- TeamSpeak + Musikbot 24/7 + Sponsoren [pro15.de]
- Homepage [Neu bearbeitet]
- Aktive und nette Spieler
- Gilden - YouTube - Channel
- eigenes Logo
- Whats App Gruppe
- eigene Gilden-Email
- Organisierte Gildenleitung
- viel Spaß
 
*Anforderungen:*
 
- TeamSpeak + Headset + Aktivität
- Alter ab 17+
- gewisse Spielerfahrung + Teamfähigkeit
- Interesse daran, weit nach vorne zu kommen [Motivation]
- Eine angenehme Persönlichkeit
- Flexibilität 
 
*Kontakt:*
 
TeamSpeak: 89.163.163.246:9999
BattleTag: Andi#21775
           burtplay#2735


----------

